# Recommended Tractor and Implements



## Dance (Aug 27, 2019)

I am new to owning a small farm. I have about 20 acres of old hay field/pasture. I don't plan on doing anything more then keeping it clean and mowed at this time. It will probably need mowed 3-4x a year.

I need a tractor and a flail mower/rotary mower.

I am looking for something from the 1970s up, 10-15k at most, 3 pt hitch.

What models are easy to use and work on and have low maintenance/good longevity?

How many horsepower?

How big of a flail mower or rotary mower?

Gas vs Diesel?

What models do you recommend?

What to stay away from?

How many hours are too many on the tractor?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

OOH I love these threads where I can tell other people how to spend their money!

Tractor: Old 80's model Fords (4000-series) or Masseys (200 series) would be about perfect, good reliable tractors with plenty of parts availability, tractors and parts inexpensive.

Horsepower: Taken from your keyword above: "keeping it clean and mowed AT THIS TIME." You will have updated requirements in the future  I'd say something in the 40-60 hp range, closer to 60 would be preferable because then you can grow into other things, like if you need to pull a fertilizer buggy, or do some haying eventually.

Size: if you're doing 20 acres a 10' batwing.

Gas vs. Diesel: Diesel. I'll never own a gas tractor again.

Models: Ford 4600 or 4610 (10-series being newer), good tractor, small compact size but still has some weight to it, has SCV remotes if you need to operate an implement with hydraulics or want to run a front end loader, 63 hp. 4610 was recommended to me here by several people here when I bought mine as well and I use it for haying, is a perfect tractor for small haying operation making small square bales. I use it for mowing pastures too and spreading manure and fertilizer.

Massey tractors in that hp range are real good tractors too. You just want a tractor with rear hydraulic outlets (SCV) to give you option to run hydraulic implements. You'll get other good suggestions from here too.

Stay away from: old iron (60's era). JD 3010/20/4020 are classic tractor, but they're getting old with lots of leaks and repairs

Hours: For me, once you get to 7000 hrs you're getting on 'high mileage.' I like to look at tractors with around 3000 hours on them. For the size of tractors I'm talking about here, that's not hard to find because they were used for utility purposes and not slogging through the field day in and day out like your larger hp tractors.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Contrary to what Hayjosh said   I'd advise you to take a good look at gasoline tractors . In your situation you don't need the torque of a diesel and gasoline tractors are much much cheaper than diesel, they'll be older and therefore will not have any of that pollution control crap, plus they are a lot easier to start in the winter. But it will have to be a LOT cheaper as they don't have much resale value today. ( in the same hp range as Hayjosh mentioned)


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

What Josh said.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You should be able to find some 90's model John Deere Utility tractors in your price range. Pretty easy to get Deere parts right off the internet....shipped to you or shipped to your area dealer for free.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Trillium Farm said:


> Contrary to what Hayjosh said   I'd advise you to take a good look at gasoline tractors . In your situation you don't need the torque of a diesel and gasoline tractors are much much cheaper than diesel, they'll be older and therefore will not have any of that pollution control crap, plus they are a lot easier to start in the winter. But it will have to be a LOT cheaper as they don't have much resale value today. ( in the same hp range as Hayjosh mentioned)


I don't know, my 4610 is old enough (1984) that it doesn't have pollution control. I like not having the ignition system to keep adjusted and in tune. Yeah, didn't think about winter starting, but then again my 4610 has a factory manifold heater in it that's activated by the key, so I've never had problems starting it in the winter. Do have to add anti-gel with diesels.

With a gas Oliver 550, 4010, and 3010 experience in my past, I appreciate the torque from a diesel. I think they're more fuel efficient than gas too, even though it doesn't look that different based on the Nebraska data. But really for the most important part---I just love the SOUND and SMELL of a diesel tractor!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Why stop there? Get a Farmall 706 with propane! Neighbor has one and it's a beaut. He works her with a 10' Bush Hog. Strongly encourage you to wear some ear protection because she whistles wide open.

Plenty of old iron out there. You will do well with a minimum of 55 pto hp.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> Why stop there? Get a Farmall 706 with propane! Neighbor has one and it's a beaut. He works her with a 10' Bush Hog. Strongly encourage you to wear some ear protection because she whistles wide open.
> 
> Plenty of old iron out there. You will do well with a minimum of 55 pto hp.


That would be close to 60 years old


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Clicky clicky

https://oneonta.craigslist.org/grd/d/worcester-ford-new-holland-3930/6964387556.html


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Clicky clicky
> 
> https://oneonta.craigslist.org/grd/d/worcester-ford-new-holland-3930/6964387556.html


You can cover up a lot with new paint. Probably a former road mower with a thousand different operators in its history.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

True, But with a little investigating you could also find out if any things being covered up and end up with a nice looking tractor. 
Not everything that's repainted is a con job

I was just trying to give an example of what's out there. There's plenty of 50-60hp tractors with mowers in the 8-12k range. 
If he's only going to use it to cut 20 acres 3-4 times a year, it's not like he needs to buy an amazing tractor & mower or over spend.
What are we talking? 40-50hrs per year?

Might be cheaper to hire it out to a local with a bush hog?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> True, But with a little investigating you could also find out if any things being covered up and end up with a nice looking tractor.
> Not everything that's repainted is a con job
> 
> I was just trying to give an example of what's out there. There's plenty of 50-60hp tractors with mowers in the 8-12k range.
> ...


No doubt. Pretty much any tractor, even those regarded historically as lemons, will do the job as presently defined. But still, I would personally never buy a repainted "state" tractor. Hiring it is a very good option unless there is another use waiting for the tractor.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Can’t own a tractor and bush hog for 20 acres a couple times a year. Tractors and machinery need maintenance which costs money too, better off hiring someone to come in and trim it and use your spare time doing other things.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Happened to run across this when I was checking on a set of used tires a guy has listed. Same theme as Josh and 3430 are suggesting. Less new paint but loader.

Having something with a loader might help justify owning a tractor. Or if you just love tractors and want to own one whether it's economically feasible or not, that's cool too but that part we can't help you decide.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> True, But with a little investigating you could also find out if any things being covered up and end up with a nice looking tractor.
> Not everything that's repainted is a con job
> 
> I was just trying to give an example of what's out there. There's plenty of 50-60hp tractors with mowers in the 8-12k range.
> ...


JD, are you looking for the job? It's in your area


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayman1 said:


> JD, are you looking for the job? It's in your area


If the money is right, why not?
After all, "it's all about the Benjamins, baby" 
Ahahahahaha


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> If the money is right, why not?
> After all, "it's all about the Benjamins, baby"
> Ahahahahaha


that's probably cultural appropriation JD, could be actionable up your way.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 12, 2019)

I have a mf230 gas 1976 does 20 acres 4x4 round baler plus gardens brushing no issues


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 12, 2019)

Tractors


----------

